# Info Re 1998 Safari Continental Panther - Can you help?



## Reidgreh (Jan 9, 2019)

I am a first time RV buyer considering a *1998 Safari Continental Panther* with 22k miles. Some important mechanical details re this coach: 

Magnum Chassis with 8 air bags, Velvet Ride Suspension By BF Good Rich, Single 14FT Slide, 425HP CAT C-12, Silverleaf engine monitoring system , diesel fired Hurricane boiler continuous hot water heating system (comparable to Hydro Hot), Fiberglass roof, 7500 watt Onan quiet diesel generator, 2000 watt inverter, power cord reel.

Any help regarding tips to evaluate this coach and watch-outs would be greatly appreciated. Also thoughts on parts availability issues that I may run into and the ability to convert systems over to other newer systems/brands that would not have part availability issues.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 10, 2019)

Need to read date codes on tires and if they are 7yr old they need replacing regardless of tread.  Normal inspections for water damage.  Any maintance records.  Good idea to have oil sample made.  If refrigerator has never been replaced its getting close.  The Safari was a good coach imo.  Good luck


----------

